# SRS air bag



## العقاب الهرم (12 يناير 2010)

سلام الله عليكم ورحمة منه وبركات

مرفق ملفان عن النظام اتمنى ان ينالوا اعجابكم









































الملفات بالمرفقات

​


----------



## سمير شربك (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الملف والمرفقات أخي العقاب 
وأول مايسأل الشاري في هذه الأيام عن شراء السيارة Airbag
وأصبح من الضروريات لأمان السائق والركاب


----------



## spe100 (22 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع ومهم


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (13 مارس 2010)

مشكور على كل موضوعاتك الجميله


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مارس 2010)

شكرآ للاخ العقاب 00000000000000


----------



## السوداني الاسد (1 أبريل 2010)

الشكر الاخ العقاب عودنا ان ياتى بمواضيع جيده ننتظر منك الكثير وفقك الله


----------



## moh_cam2002 (8 أبريل 2010)

شكراً على الموضوع المهم لاكن عندي سؤال في حال كان مؤشر الوسائد الهوائية مضاء مالعمل وكيف يتم الأصلاح ؟


----------



## العقاب الهرم (9 أبريل 2010)

moh_cam2002 قال:


> شكراً على الموضوع المهم لاكن عندي سؤال في حال كان مؤشر الوسائد الهوائية مضاء مالعمل وكيف يتم الأصلاح ؟



فى حال اضاء المؤشر نصحك بالذهاب لاقرب مركز صيانة والكشف على النظام بواسطة جهاز كاشف اعطال والذى بدوره يقوم بمعرفة مكان العطل وبعد تحديد العطل يمكنك المعالجة 
ولا بد من اطفاء المؤشر بعد معالجة العطل


----------



## auto_prof (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alkhogly (7 يونيو 2010)

الله يرحم والديك ويسهل عليك كل امر


----------



## ابو محمد الأسطل (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بدي موضوع عن airbag


----------



## black88star (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابو ربحي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العقاب الهرم شىء رائع جدا .. جزاك الله كل خير على ما قدمته لنا من معلومات عن هذا النظام والذي يعتبر من اهم الانظمة الموجودة في المركبة .


----------



## black88star (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور يديك الف عافية 
عوآفي


----------

